# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Sibutramine(reductil)

## zlock10

Je moet je prettig voelen in je vel.
Op welke manier je dat doet bepaal jezelf 
jij weet wat je voor welk genot over hebt.

Ik heb een maandje Reductil voorgeschreven gekregen om te proberen. Het hielp uitstekend. Toen ik het nog voor een maand wilde hebben was het uit de handel. 
Gelukkig heb ik nu een adres vanwaar ik het kan onttrekken.
Ik ga het nog 1 1/2 maand gebruiken en dan ben ik gewend aan eeen nieuwe eetgewoonte.
Dan kan het medicijn geen kwaad.
Maar je moet het niet lang durig en veel gebruiken. Dat kan je fataal worden.
Daarbij moet je wel e3en beetje bewegen. Al was het maar lopen.

Voor mijj heb ik dat duwtje gekregen van de Reductil.
Ik ben blij dat ik er nog aan kan komen.

Dus ik niet dat het middel per definitie een kwaad is. Het is hoe je het gebruikt.

----------


## zlock10

Hoeveel val je af per week
Wat kost het middel.
Waar is het middel te verkrijgen

----------


## lisa31711

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Ylaba

*hallo,
is de 4 de week dat ik reductil neem.
eerst begonnen met de 10mg en nu sedert 5 dagen de 15 mg
ben al ongeveer 5 kg vermagerd.
in het begin had ik wat hartkloppingen,en wat beven maar daar is bijna niks meer van te merken nu!
mijn hongergevoel is fel verminderd,ik et smorgens een gewoon ontbijt,rond 7 u,en kan gerust weg tot 13 u
wat vroeger zeker het geval niet zou zijn!Reductil hielp echt bij mij en ik zou het iedereen aanraden.
je koopt reductil bij de acomplia-reductil.net zonder recept
Veel succes allemaal!!!*

----------

